# Swordfish trip Wed 4/18



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Put a short notice fun trip together on the Tall Tails yesterday with myself, Captain Adam Peeples One shot charters, Captain Jarret Ortenzo Emerald Coast Offshore fishing charters and Captain Mike Haney Salty Dawgz charters. We planned to run offshore and swordfish, Adam had a fresh report that they were chewing. As the post above mentioned we headed out the pass and were greeted by 3-4 ft seas with a rogue 5 or so thrown in. We were taking them right on the nose so we just plowed ahead as fast as we could ride it. It finally died down a little 50 miles out and by the time we hit 60 it was pleasant. We went 3/3 on swordfish. I cranked two back to back with about a twenty minute break. The first was my first sword but was too short. The second was a keeper. After the high fives and pictures we dropped again and within 20 minute were tight again. This time Jarret was in the harness and waged quite an epic battle. It was a big fish and knew lots of tricks. Finally after over 2 1/2 hours Jarret had him boat side and we sunk the harpoon in a 200 pound swordfish! The ride back in was pleasant and we got back just after dark. If you want to catch a swordfish the altimetry is right, the swords are hungry and Captain Adam is on fire!!


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Very good report. Put them on the grill and enjoy


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice work Glen. You sure this wasn't in the keys? Everyone knows you can't catch swordfish in the daytime here! Shhhhhh...


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Glad we could knock your first sword off the list Glen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

excellent caught I have that same fish on my list of not yet. under my belt.

STB


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice!!! How long (about) is a 200 pounder? (not including its beak)


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Realtor said:


> Nice!!! How long (about) is a 200 pounder? (not including its beak)




This one had a short length of 72”. I’d put it at 185-190.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> This one had a short length of 72”. I’d put it at 185-190.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


okay, for reference, how long is the one in the above picture? the one with the angler holding it by its bill. (not including the bill)?


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

I am the angler in the green shirt and the one I am holding by the bill that is bleeding was 47 inches. Jarret is the angler in the blue shirt, you have to click on the attachment, that is the 72 inch fish.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Realtor said:


> okay, for reference, how long is the one in the above picture? the one with the angler holding it by its bill. (not including the bill)?




The fish that’s all bloody was 47” on the nose. Wouldn’t have kept him but he was hooked back in the gills and you can see how bad he was bleeding. The other one that Glen and I are both holding we didn’t measure but probably like 42”.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

That is awesome! Next month can't get here face enough!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Bluecape said:


> I am the angler in the green shirt and the one I am holding by the bill that is bleeding was 47 inches. Jarret is the angler in the blue shirt, you have to click on the attachment, that is the 72 inch fish.


That's makes more since. I didn't even notice the attachments. 



sniperpeeps said:


> The fish that’s all bloody was 47” on the nose. Wouldn’t have kept him but he was hooked back in the gills and you can see how bad he was bleeding. The other one that Glen and I are both holding we didn’t measure but probably like 42”.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I didn't see the attachments. I have no experience with these, and was trying to figure it out in my mind. lol


----------



## Durkee (Sep 21, 2015)

*SOLID Work*

Nice Day, 3 swords! Congrats man!!!

I've been thinking about going out and doing some daytime sword fishing too. I have some Hogy lures and thought about trying some of their deep drop rigs for swords

https://hogylures.com/products/sword-fish-deep-drop-kit?variant=3172792991767 and Squid. 

Just curious what you caught these on and aprox how deep you had the bait?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Durkee said:


> https://hogylures.com/products/sword-fish-deep-drop-kit?variant=3172792991767 and Squid.
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious what you caught these on and aprox how deep you had the bait?




Bonito strip, 1900’


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

